# TSAD Battle maps



## Graphil (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone created any battlemaps for the various encounters?


----------



## Crispy120286 (Oct 26, 2014)

I didnt use many big maps. The biggest I can remember was the orphanage in the first town. Another one was the troll camp. Luckily act 3 has all its maps in the book. 

I never finished my blog on here but I did complete all my notes with the campaign. I should just copy/paste it all. Took me about 6 months or 23 sessions.


----------

